

Mysterious Quantum Dropletons Form Inside Semiconductors Shot With Lasers - joseflavio
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/02/quantum-droplets-dropleton-lasers-semiconductors/?cid=19181234

======
quarterwave
The article doesn't explicitly say whether it is bulk Gallium Arsenide, or a
quantum-well structure based on a sandwich of Gallium Arsenide and its
crystalline alloys. Bizarre excitonic behavior in a quantum-well doesn't
surprise me much, however in bulk it would be a remarkable phenomenon.

Also, droplets in physics (whether in the water, or in the nucleus) exhibit
'surface tension' effects - basically energy dynamics between volume and
surface area. If that was the case here it would make this phenomenon very
interesting indeed.

